

Sign Up: KC HN Meetup (January 26th, 5:30, McCoys) - mathgladiator
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1207546805

======
theschwa
Won't be able to make it. Hopefully this will lead to more meetups though.

------
megamark16
I'll be there, and really looking forward to meeting everyone.

------
mathgladiator
context: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080049>

------
numix
Almost missed this, but I'll be there.

------
chaddeshon
I'll be there.

------
rarrrrrr
Will be there.

------
cookiecaper
It's cool to see a KC event here. I don't live in KC anymore but grew up there
(in Olathe) and hope to go back one day. :)

